# New detailed Winter Weattner Forecast Tuesday at Noon



## jtraversweather (Apr 27, 2012)

We are excited to announce that a new *detailed winter weather forecast *will be released on Tuesday, October 16, 2012 at Noon for Canada and the United States for each month beginning: Oct 16 to Nov 14, Nov 15 to Dec 14, Dec 15-Jan 14 and Jan 15 through Mar 30 will be published on http://snowremovalweather.com

If you saw our special free email blast presenting our Winter Weather Preview in September,
you will find this forecast much more detailed, with significant snow storms and Ice storms on the first 2 months of our maps. We also will forecast actual snowfall from Mid Oct to Mid Nov for key markets where snowfall futures are traded.

We are also offering all PlowSite members Front Row seats (full access to our Meteorologists presentations) on our Live Video Meetings via Adobe Connect (no software required on your side) for $150 per month...our basic and premium services will also be offered where our Accuracy Based Compensation and Site Specific Forecasts will be offered at a 30% discount to all PlowSite and SIMA Members.

Set your calenders, remind you staff and your friends, the most detailed outlook by any weather service will be issued on Tuesday, October 16th at Noon.

Call Weather Briefings Inc. for more details (212) 757-5426 or email me at [email protected]

I am looking forward to working with you this winter!

John Travers
President
Weather Briefings, Inc. 
Snow and Ice Removal Weather
Snow Removal Weather
212-757-5426


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

link does not work


----------



## jtraversweather (Apr 27, 2012)

*Delayed due to new information...join us llive tomorrow at NOON*

Join us LIVE tomorrow at NOON for a detailed winter weather forecast for the US and Canada. Go to http://snowremovalweather.com at Noon on Wednesday, October 17, 2012

John Travers
[email protected]


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Your links don't work my friend. Perhaps, you should try them first yourself if your looking for people to buy into your product.


----------

